# Super Excited



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

So I have been leasing out my 14 year old mare this summer to a 14 year old girl. This last weekend she had her 4-H show and got 1st in the four classes she was in.... Grace was really happy and Chloe behaved really nice. In minnesota for 4-H you have to qualify in your county in order to show at the state show and she did!!! So she gets to show in Showmanship, western pleasure, western horsemanship, and english pleasure. The show in september. My mom said that it is weird to watch her show, I let her use all of my stuff, clothes, tack, horse... and mom said that is like going back when i was that age showing chloe. Ive had chloe for 9 years now and started riding her when she was just green broke, we have never had a trainer on her cause we couldnt afford it at the time. 

I wish i had some pics but if I get some I will post them. I hadnt seen Chloe or Grace since the first part of June so to see how much the two have improved as a team was great... I felt like the nervous show mom at the show though


----------

